# question about "older" 226 combats



## mossy2775 (Jul 31, 2011)

i know they make the mk25 and the combat now with the 1913 flat rail. I also know that sig made the navy with the sig rounded rail up and until the mid of 2012 when they introduced the MK25. 

My question is, did they ever make the combat model with the rounded rail as well? i want to say that i have seen it. if i can find/get a pic of one. that would be great. 

thanks all.


----------

